# Help with I.D.



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Guys
Four weeks ago, I can home one evening from work and went to feed my fish.
In my loach tank, I noticed that I had fry. A few still had egg sacks attached so I know that they have to be from a egg layer.
I have loaches, Danios , a spotted pleco and one goldf fish in the tank. I know that they were not loach fry since the eggs were not green. I thought they had to be Danios. I have two colours, regular and pink stripped.
I removed as many as I could catch and placed them in their own 5 gal tank.
They have grown but are still a bright yellow.
Not sure now if they are Danios but I have no idea what they are.
Here a two pictures. Not the greatest but gives you an idea.

















So what do you think? Has anyone raised Danios before?
Thanks
Catherine


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

The pics are blurry but they don't look like cyprinid fry to me. Also, when danio fry hatch they are so small I doubt you'd be able to see a yolk sack attached without a powerful microscop. I have bred the pink zebra danios before as well as other small barbs, tetras etc and each time the fry have been almost impossible to see. By the time they are fully visible the egg sack is typically gone. That isn't to say it couldn't be them if perhaps I misunderstood what happened but if they were large enough to see in a community tank and they were large enough to notice e gg sacks I'd bet on a cichlid or catfish species.is that list exhaustive or are there other fish in that tank?


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*I.D.*

Here are a few more pictures.
















I did move some Val from one of my other tanks. It has two gold fish but I haven't seen any fry in that tank.
Any other ideas?
I did also put a few plants in that I got from Big Als but didn't remember seeing any eggs.
Catherine


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

THey look like some kind of livebearer to me but you don't mention having any. Do they resemble the yellow danios other than colour? At that size they should look like their adult counterparts pretty much.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

it looks like platies to me, or small mollies......:/

can you take a pic of the danio that is in your tank?


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*ID*

I know , they do look like platies or mollies to me too but I don't have platies or mollies in the tank. and I did see some with egg sacks still attached that evening when I first found them.
This is driving me nuts.
Will a post a picture of the Danias.
Catherine

ps. Does anyone know if gold fish females can hold sperm and lay fertilized eggs after several months? The fry do sort of look like the gold fish I have in the tank. But it is alone and I have had it for several months???


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I would guess mollies or some other strange poecillia variant. Danios, like other cyprinids don't have stomachs and a number of those fish appear to be fat in a way that danios just don't get to be. This is why I initially guessed they were not danios at all. Even so it's pretty easy to spawn danios of almost every variety and if you're interested in getting some babies I can give you a method that has worked very well for me with cyprinids before. I'd be interested in finding out what these really are and where they came from. It's one thing to find a few baby fish in plants, it's a whole other to get so many, especially if they are livebearers as I suspect because that means they came to you as fully formed fry!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

In answer to your goldfish question, no they can't. Do you have any livebearers at all in there? Livebearers can have egg sacks attached when born if the mother drops them prematurely. But again, like I said previously, if they were big enough for you to view them with egg sacks still intact they couldn't be danios. By the time you can see a danio fry it has long since absorbed its egg sack. If you don't have livebearers, I'd say some came in on your plants.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*ID*

That is what is so strange. I don't have any live bearers in that tank. 
I did get a plant from Big Als in Stone Creek and an other from a friend. I have e mailed him to see if he had anything in his planted tank. Will check with Big Als also.
If you don't mind MP me with your method of spawning Danios I would appreciate it.
I am working on my BAP point so need to spawn as many different fish as I can but I don't have a lot of room. Small fish a better for me.
Thanks Cory
Catherine

ps. If you ever need help with spawning Bettas, I'm your girl.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Very interesting. those are certainly mollies, Catherine. How they got in your loach tank, that's a mystery. Do you have some orange sailfin mollies in your community tank?


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*ID*

Hi Will
This is so crazy. I only have Gold dust mollies in my 25 gal tank in the living room. The tank I took the val from is the one on the balcony, that I gave you the val from. Gold dust Mollies are black when born and then they develop the gold pattern as they develop.
And how could I have well over 2 dozen of them?
Unless the gold fish I have is a Mollie???
Will take a picture and post it.
I had gotten one feeder gold fish to help clean up the duck weed. Got it from Big Als.
Catherine


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Perhaps they were in a net that you had used in both tanks? or in a bucket of water from the 35G-community that you used to fill another tank? I'm positive those are gold dust mollies, or another molly variation.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*I.D.*

Will 
I could shot you. 
Where were you a month ago when I first had the fry. I know I saw egg sacks still attached to some of the fry?? Is that possible with a livebearer??
I took out my magnifing glass and yes you are right. The fish I thought was a feeder gold fish is a female mollie. Don't remember her being very large but since I have over 3 dozen fry??
Not quite the perfect specimen, but a mollie. Gold/orange. 
I compared her with my gold dust mollies from the 30gal. My gold dust mollies are much prettier but basicly the females are the same.
So much for letting the guy at Big Als grab me a gold fish to clean up the duck weed.
So now I have a whole pile of gold mollie fry. Hopefully they will be big enough for the fall auctions.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You could, but who else would babysit 45 tanks. Or is it more now?

As for eggsacs on livebearers, I suppose that if the female gave birth prematurely, it's possible, but I think they are supposed to be born with little to no eggsac, and usually have eaten within their first day. Maybe direct that question to Mr. Drew.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Shouldn't have any egg sacs, but those are for sure a type of Mollies. I don't think even premature livebearers would have egg sacs, or be that healthy for that matter.

From the pictures, these aren't even newborn, but are already starting to get colouration, etc. I'd say these are at least a week old from the photos, likely older, judging from their size vs the sponge filter.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah they look well developped on the photos posted on the 23rd, quite far along based on the pics from three days earlier. Perhaps those mollies ate your mystery egg-sac-ed fish to grow so big so fast! LOL


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Chris, I haven't seen it in a long time, but when I was a child and used to keep livebearers I'd see fry with eggsacks often enough. I think it's when the fish is stressed and drops prematurely rather than aborting/reabsorbing because I used to keep fish the way a child does and I also used breeding traps a lot. Sometimes the fry are big enough to make it, sometimes they aren't. I imagine goodeids and other lbs that actually nourish their young internally don't but the rest of the family I think can.

Congrats on figuring it out


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Never seen that before, interesting.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Not something you *should* see often if everything is going well. Even at a young age, I could see they weren't delivering fry that way because they wanted to.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Just stumbled upon this video entirely by accident, but the guppy fry born in it still has a bit of its egg sac.


----------



## shenglu (Oct 17, 2011)

The mosquito fish can arrange the egg sack enclosed, when is born, if the mother premature throws down them. But again, if I before said that if they are enough big, for you could use the egg sack still to watch them to be intact their couldn' t is the zebra fish.


----------

